# voodoo lagfix kernel for 2.3?



## mezster

Just wondering if there is one out and if not if we will see one. Can get sound through paid app but am curious about lagfix.


----------



## kidserious

mezster said:


> Just wondering if there is one out and if not if we will see one. Can get sound through paid app but am curious about lagfix.


Do you mean lagfix for the TW 2.3 roms or the AOSP roms?

Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


----------



## mezster

Just for stock eh09. Just looking to flash cwm and get a voodoo kernel. Pretty simple. Not looking for rom necessarily, unless it is only way to get what I want going.

Oh yea, BLN would be nice too.


----------



## kidserious

mezster said:


> Just for stock eh09. Just looking to flash cwm and get a voodoo kernel. Pretty simple. Not looking for rom necessarily, unless it is only way to get what I want going.


Yea, not much going on for TW with the fascinate these days which makes me glad for I despise the existence of it. You should try one of the mtd roms. Wait.......you are on the fascinate right?

Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


----------



## butcher1966

I would also like to see a voodoo kernel for eh09, but wouldn't mind an MTD rom minus the issues. I am on a mez.


----------



## mezster

"kidserious said:


> Yea, not much going on for TW with the fascinate these days which makes me glad for I despise the existence of it. You should try one of the mtd roms. Wait.......you are on the fascinate right?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


I am on a mez


----------



## kidserious

butcher1966 said:


> I would also like to see a voodoo kernel for eh09, but wouldn't mind an MTD rom minus the issues. I am on a mez.


Well, mtd is fixing to see the TW camera, I'm already rocking 'fully' functioning sensors which jt should be releasing in any day now in the next build, in-call audio is awesome now, I'm thinking with the source drop that jt will probably be able to fix a few other things like the data issue where it drops off and we have to toggle airplane mode, we'll see. We can actually charge the battery now when the phone is off for proper battery calibration. What other issues are keeping you away from mtd?

Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cythrawl

kidserious said:


> Well, mtd is fixing to see the TW camera, I'm already rocking 'fully' functioning sensors which jt should be releasing in any day now in the next build, in-call audio is awesome now, I'm thinking with the source drop that jt will probably be able to fix a few other things like the data issue where it drops off and we have to toggle airplane mode, we'll see. We can actually charge the battery now when the phone is off for proper battery calibration. What other issues are keeping you away from mtd?


Once the Video Camera (recording at 720p), Sensors are at full speed and the radio is on EH09, I'll be all over going back to MTD ROMS.. As it stands even though is a laggy Gingerbread, its a fully working Gingerbread. I didnt know about the video Camera until I took my son on a special train trip and took some video.. it was all ****ed... Pictures turned out fine tho.. I could have lived with the sensors but the camera bug did it for me... Oh and that damn phantom ring you get sometimes while in a call... Grrrrrrr..

Not dissing the MTD ROMS at all, there is some awesome stuff going on there, but like they all say, treat them as very Alpha like state.. Once all the kinks are out our phones will be truly better than Samsung could EVER muster.


----------



## BrwnSuperman

Well, they've been passed the alpha stage for a while. Not living with two bugs is personal preference. We've had amazing performance albeit a few bugs here and there that's already been better than what Verizon/Samsung would put out.


----------



## butcher1966

I have an recurring issue on miui and cm7 were the radio dies all the time. It will be great for a period of time(like 10 mins) and then I have to pull battery. I did clean installs and reinstalls and same thing keeps happening. That really is the only dealbreaker for me. The other things I consider a trade off and are not a reason to not rock the mtd's. Maybe my phone is just not liking mtd or maybe somewhere along the way, I borked something up.


----------



## Mujibar

Never mind. Sorry for extraneous post.


----------



## butcher1966

If someone creates a voodoo kernel, I have $50 for them. Not a joke. $50, surely someone would like to take it from me.


----------



## imnuts

butcher1966 said:


> If someone creates a voodoo kernel, I have $50 for them. Not a joke. $50, surely someone would like to take it from me.


Does this work?


----------



## d1L777

If that is the same kernel you posted on twitter a couple days ago imnuts then it was sending people into boot loops. I don't know anyone that has tried it since that day though


----------



## butcher1966

I hope it will. Maybe illegal on the site, but I was hoping to " encourage " someone who can bring one, to do it. Sorry if it is an insult to you or anyone else. And if yours works on a Mez, then you win. My phone doesn't like the MTD Roms, and I miss having lagfix speed. i didn't intend to sound like an A hole and I'm sorry if Idid/do. Should've just said that I have a donation for........


----------



## imnuts

d1L777 said:


> If that is the same kernel you posted on twitter a couple days ago imnuts then it was sending people into boot loops. I don't know anyone that has tried it since that day though


It is the same one. I'm working on a new test now, though again, I don't know if it will work or not. Just looking at the default config, it is really odd, and the device drivers seem to be really messed up.


----------



## d1L777

Thanks for all the work you have been doing. Very much appreciated. Hopefully one day it'll all make sense and you'll figure it out lol that or the fascinate will finally get a GB OTA update. That's probably asking for too much from Sammy though anyway


----------



## sol671

"imnuts said:


> It is the same one. I'm working on a new test now, though again, I don't know if it will work or not. Just looking at the default config, it is really odd, and the device drivers seem to be really messed up.


Hope you figured it out.. love your kernels by the way,specially your -100, my phone seems to love that the most.


----------



## firedog7881

"imnuts said:


> It is the same one. I'm working on a new test now, though again, I don't know if it will work or not. Just looking at the default config, it is really odd, and the device drivers seem to be really messed up.


Has kernel source been released for GB? I believe you are the one that makes the peanutbutta kernel, I had that on froyo and loved it. I am frantically patiently waiting for BLN. GB seems snappy enough I can wait for lagfix. Whittled like voodoo sound back as well. I appreciate all that the devs have done.


----------



## mezster

"firedog7881 said:


> Has kernel source been released for GB? I believe you are the one that makes the peanutbutta kernel, I had that on froyo and loved it. I am frantically patiently waiting for BLN. GB seems snappy enough I can wait for lagfix. Whittled like voodoo sound back as well. I appreciate all that the devs have done.


I too am "frantically patiently waiting" and would also like to show some appreciation for making my phone more enjoyable. Thanks guys, I really mean it!

And if it takes a donation to somebody's beer fund to get lagfix kernel then so be it. More than happy to oblige.


----------



## SRGaudio

mezster said:


> I too am "frantically patiently waiting" and would also like to show some appreciation for making my phone more enjoyable. Thanks guys, I really mean it!
> 
> And if it takes a donation to somebody's beer fund to get lagfix kernel then so be it. More than happy to oblige.


+1 most def


----------



## cinchitupcwby

SCH-I500_USCC_Opensource_Update3.zip on opensource.samsung.com


----------



## firedog7881

"cinchitupcwby said:


> SCH-I500_USCC_Opensource_Update3.zip on opensource.samsung.com


Is this the kernel source?


----------



## akellar

firedog7881 said:


> Is this the kernel source?


Yup. Those that would know what to do with it already have it. There's not a lot of kernel devs left that support this phone or the fascinate. It could be a while before you see anything TW based.


----------



## firedog7881

Hopefully we'll see something soon, I miss my voodoo kernel features. I am torn between starting or going back to froyo. The interface is so much better in GB but the lagfix, voodoo sound and bln are big for me.


----------



## mezster

"firedog7881 said:


> Hopefully we'll see something soon, I miss my voodoo kernel features. I am torn between starting or going back to froyo. The interface is so much better in GB but the lagfix, voodoo sound and bln are big for me.


I am with you. I want to upgrade to gb but don't want to lose the same voodoo goodness. Not big on roms though I see the appeal, I just need something completely reliable (sans the bugs) for my work needs. I prefer to root and debloat myself. I know the devs that are left have moved on to bigger and better things, but at the same time there are many of us looking for something as menial as a tw voodoo kernel. The work on heinz and the others is awesome, don't get me wrong, just hoping to be thrown a bone (or kernel to be specific).


----------



## firedog7881

Does anybody know if JT is even working on a GB voodoo kernel?


----------



## akellar

firedog7881 said:


> Does anybody know if JT is even working on a GB voodoo kernel?


Not that I'm aware of and considering he's developing CM7 for a number of devices I doubt he plans on it anytime soon, if at all. Obviously, I can't speak for him though.


----------



## jt1134

"firedog7881 said:


> Does anybody know if JT is even working on a GB voodoo kernel?


No I haven't messed with it at all, though some folks are and have asked for help...touchwiz kernels are a PITA lol


----------



## butcher1966

Saw JT posted and for a brief moment thought we had our voodoo back, but no joy. Patience is a virtue or so they say, glad to hear people are on it though.


----------



## merman1983

I'm very thankful our phones get any attention by these talented folks. Personally, I think it's great we have as many choices as we have

A) Very nice Voodoo'd Froyo ROMs (still remember the first time I got myself the Voodoo it was like upgrading)
Just no Gingerbread (and no future updates)

B) MTD CM7/MIUI/AOSP Roms
Fast, lean and mean - just with a few missing features and minor bugs 
Impressive and flexible - only thing missing is some bug squashing

C) TW Gingerbread ROMS 
No frills no thrills - stock performance, but stuff works. Only missing the voodoo to be fantastic.

At this point I'm most interested in B and just jumped back to PWGB as I was getting a bit obsessive in trying new kernels, releases and configurations. Very excited that Pool Party may get the TW camera working. I think that would be my perfect and ultimate ROM. As soon as I hear things are working smooth I'll be very motivated to give it a go. I only wish I had the skills to be on the other side of the screen, but for now I'll play my role as the whiny fan-boy who can't be happy with the juicy steak I'm being served.


----------



## imoseyon

i think my voodoo kernel in the mesmerize forum should work?


----------



## _josh__

Lol. Yes sir it does.


----------



## jeremytn86

"imoseyon said:


> i think my voodoo kernel in the mesmerize forum should work?


Does it work for the fascinate?


----------



## jbreakfield

jeremytn86 said:


> Does it work for the fascinate?


Yes
Imoseyon's leankernel


----------

